
Apple iPod has officially been discontinued - sambeau
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/shortcuts/2017/jul/28/exit-music-the-ipod-shuffles-off-this-mortal-coil
======
mindcrime
This article seems very dismissive of the utility of standalone mp3 players.

I, for one, still find my standalone mp3 player incredibly valuable. I don't
care that it doesn't make calls, or track location, etc. Sometimes all I want
is music, like when I'm biking and don't want a big ole heavy smartphone
hanging around. I clip my little Sansa mp3 player to the chest-strap on my
Camelbak and just ride. I mean, yeah, the smartphone is my pack for running
Strava or for emergency calls or whatever, but I wouldn't want it front and
center where it could get in the way, or get damaged easily.

------
warrenm
iPod Touch is staying, for the time being.

It's only Shuffle and Nano being discontinued.

